# Functional Checklist For Bridgeport Milling Machine



## rm3871 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello all, i bought a Bridgeport 1959 series 1 1hp j head step pulley vertical milling machine about a month ago and have been cleaning and oiling it since then and i believe i am done. Does anyone have a functions check list i could go thru to insure it is operating properly before i start milling on it. Thanks


----------



## xalky (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine goes a little like this. 

1) Oil ways , spindle, and quill
2) securely mount part
3) Insert cutter into collet and secure
4) turn it on
5) make chips

That's about it.


----------



## Andre (Jun 11, 2014)

xalky said:


> Mine goes a little like this.
> 
> 1) Oil ways , spindle, and quill
> 2) securely mount part
> ...



6) Wash your hands after or someone will complain about dirty fingerprints everywhere.)


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know of an official "checklist" but this is what I would do if it were mine.

After thorough cleaning, oil the ways and leadscrews.  Check the pulleys for wear and play and also check the belts.  I would then throw and indicator on the quill and spindle and check for play and/or runout.  Next check the table in center and both extremes for excessive play and/or wear.  This may be impossible to eliminate in the center on an older used machine but you should be able to tighten it up enough to at least minimize the play.  Confirm on the extreme ends of the table travel that the gibs aren't too tight as you slowly take up play with the gibs to compensate for the wear.

Run the machine through all speeds and ranges before getting too crazy about throwing a part in and machining.  Once you feel comfortable that everything is running as it should and nothings appears to be out of spec go ahead and enjoy.

Mike.


----------



## Stanshire (Jun 15, 2014)

The one lube point that many people miss, is a SHCS at the bottom of the center T-slot. Middle of the bed. 


Sent from my iThingee


----------



## LEEQ (Jun 15, 2014)

Checklist; safety glasses, cross fingers, let rip. Might not hurt to tram the head to the table first. Good luck)


----------

